# Help with Lone Star Boat ID - Model and year



## visoundguy (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi All. Thanks for letting me jump on the forum. I recently purchased this Lone Star boat and can ID the manufacturer, and even found a Hull ID number, but in trying to research the model and year, I'm coming up short. Not much info on these Hull IDs from Lone Star. I have attached pics as well as the Hull ID of B82610390. I appreciate anything you could do to provide info or point me in the right direction. Thanks much!


----------



## visoundguy (Jun 1, 2017)

This is a 14ft boat.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 1, 2017)

My guess would be an early 50's Commander:


----------



## visoundguy (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you Shaugh. That looks correct. I can't believe it's that old!


----------



## enginerd (Jun 8, 2017)

If it's a 50s Lone Star, I think it would be a 1958. In that era the leading digit of the HID was supposedly the last digit of the year. The next three numbers were specific to the model and the last 4 numbers were the number in the production run. The B leading the serial number is unfamiliar to me and might indicate that it's an earlier boat, but I'd still bet on 1958. The Commander is probably the model, which didn't change much in design over the years of production (below is the 1958 pamphlet):


----------



## Johnny (Jun 8, 2017)

this is what I found a while back about my Lone Star





.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 8, 2017)

To me, that chine all the way to the bow definitely pegs it as the Commander model, by my read.


----------



## boater1954 (Oct 4, 2020)

The hull number on my 14' Lone star is: 3A955294
It is an open boat and I was told it was made in 1963.


----------

